# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pic of new setup



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I just put this together tonight. Wood and sand/gravel was collected from a local river. Picked up a small school of tiger barbs (6) and some plants (labeled as "green hedge"). There is no heater--temp sits steady at 68*F. Mostly an experimentation tank.

***EDIT***

Pic is linked further down the thread.

[This message was edited by skylsdale on Wed January 14 2004 at 03:04 PM.]


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I just put this together tonight. Wood and sand/gravel was collected from a local river. Picked up a small school of tiger barbs (6) and some plants (labeled as "green hedge"). There is no heater--temp sits steady at 68*F. Mostly an experimentation tank.

***EDIT***

Pic is linked further down the thread.

[This message was edited by skylsdale on Wed January 14 2004 at 03:04 PM.]


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Found it. I think. Cool wood.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/106185491/111168082SkeUdx

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup. That's it.

Why can't we upload pics to this forum? Kind of a hassle...


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It will uses up the bandwidth of the forum.

This will be a nice planted tank once it settle in

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks. I'll try to take another shot or two once the dust settles. 

Is something like vBulletin or phpBB quite a bit more expensive than Infopop?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, that's it Sky! You had BETTER enter that into the AGA Biotope category this year or I'll have you banned from both sites.









I've got one very minor detail. I notices some plants (Crypts?) in the right rear near the ends of the wood. Eventually that's going to grow out and obscure the beautiful root tips. You've done such a great job placing the wood (it provides great depth) that it would be a shame to cover them up.

You've also got a good left to right slope with the wood. That plant group will disturb the line. Possibly moving them to the front left area will help out with that problem.

One final thing, that small school of fish looks perfect in there. You've chosen just the right amount for the aquascape. Less _is_ more.









Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Phil! Most of it was just haphazardly crammed in there last night, so any ideal lines, etc. are pretty accidental. The wood isn't waterlogged, to I had to jam it in there between the panes of glass to actually stay submerged. The plants I used were labeled as "green hedge" and I think are more properly known as _Alternanthera ficoidaea_. After doing some research, I think they are almost fully terrestrial, so they will probably be pulled out of there (assuming they aren't going to last long). However, most of them are sending out roots from the stem joints like H. difformis, so I may be wrong on that. I know what you mean about those plants on the right...I've been wondering where to put them without that side of the tank looking too sparse.

Any suggestions for replacement plants? I was maybe thinking of pulling these out and going with some crypts instead.

Here's another attempt with attaching a pic (I signed up with Imagestation, so hopefully they allow linking)****EDIT**** Evidently they don't. Any suggestions on webhosts that will allow linking?

I didn't really think this would be something of AGA entry quality...but I guess we'll see how it progresses!

[This message was edited by skylsdale on Wed January 14 2004 at 03:06 PM.]


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Try your internet provider. Most provide you with some sort of personal web space that would suit your needs. Granted it is probably limited to 20 megs or something but it works a million times better.

Or better yet, if you have DSL or cable or better, setup a FreeBSD server on an old 266 or something and toss apache on and provide your own web space with a dynamic DNS host. FREE! We'll 30 bucks a year. That's what I do for my site.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Mike. I'll check into some of those options and see what I can pull together.

Meanwhile, I threw some pics up on a Geocities page. Here they are for those interested: http://www.geocities.com/skylsdale/tigerbarb


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Great looking man. Keep us posted as it matures. I like seeing what other people do. Gives you hope and spawns ideas.

The home server is little more work but if you know or have the desire to learn Linux or a BSD or even Windows (and whatever hunk of junk they make for a web server) it's worth it. You have a lot more freedome.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

